
Core NFC beta - runesoerensen
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/corenfc
======
op00to
Does this mean that iOS devices might be able to use something like a Yubikey?
Reading the Yubikey Neo spec sheet, it looks like the answer very well may be
yes!

~~~
ghostly_s
Not sure I understand the use-case here...for 2FA? Or something else? Seems
like someone's phone and Yubikey would generally be in the same location,
anyway, so it's not much of a second factor, no?

~~~
op00to
Most people carry their 2nd factor on a keychain, which is usually in close
proximity to their phones - anyway, I think the benefit is that we can stop
keeping one factor on a device that's potentially remotely exploitable (google
auth on a phone)

------
gergles
> Reading NFC NDEF tags is supported on iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus.

There is no reason to limit this functionality to the 7. Very disappointing.

~~~
rtpg
One small reason is that Japan's Felica standard was only supported from the
iPhone 7.

In Japan it's been common practice for certain smart cards to have Android
equivalents (most of them here ship with NFC), so you have a decent app
ecosystem that supports it.

For example I can get a Starbucks app on my phone and use that through NFC
instead of a physical card

~~~
astrange
Starbucks Japan doesn't give you points for using their card, right? It just
holds value like a Suica?

I'd rather stick to using Suica on my iPhone because… you can refill it with
an American credit card… and no matter what you spend it on, the refill counts
as travel spending!

~~~
jwong_
Can you cash out your Suica to JPY?

~~~
astrange
No, but you can buy anything in a convenience store with it. You can refund a
physical Suica but I don't know if you can do it with a virtual one.

------
jquave
I've been playing with this a bit, I posted my findings on a tutorial here:
[http://jamesonquave.com/blog/core-nfc-tutorial-for-nfc-on-
io...](http://jamesonquave.com/blog/core-nfc-tutorial-for-nfc-on-ios-devices/)

------
jlawer
I am not familiar enough with NFC, would this allow standard NFC payments
through apps OTHER then apple pay?

I know Apple has been getting some pressure (regulatory) about banks not being
able to use their own apps and having to pay for Apple Pay.

~~~
dan1234
>Detect NFC tags and read messages that contain NDEF data.

Looks like it just allows the iPhone to read other tags.

>Reading NFC NDEF tags is supported on iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus.

I wonder why the iPhone 6/6S and Watch aren't supported?

~~~
asendra
Yes, that is a bummer. It means that all those NFC iphonse 6/6s in countries
without Apple pay will never use the capabilities. Just stupid.

------
MBCook
I've been wondering… Could this allow an iPhone to take Apple Pay from another
iPhone?

It seems to me like apple should be able to make it possible to accept Apple
Pay when someone is using an iPad (for example) as a terminal.

~~~
astrange
The receiver for NFC payments needs more electric power than the transmitter,
because for a credit card it actually powers the other side. I think. Someone
from Square told me this at a party once.

iOS 11 will have person-to-person Apple Pay:
[https://www.apple.com/ios/ios-11-preview/](https://www.apple.com/ios/ios-11-preview/)

------
callumjones
> Detect NFC tags and read messages that contain NDEF data.

Sadly it looks like this is read-only, which would eliminate companies like
Clipper from implementing it?

------
gumby
This seems to be unidirectional -- am I reading this correctly? I'd like to be
able to use my phone to authenticate to the keycard system at work (basically
clone my keycard).

What I did is carefully cut my keycard down and mount the NFC device into a
hole I cut in my case. The security czar heard about this and was not
impressed and she disabled my card :-(

~~~
oceanswave
Why would she do that when it serves the same purpose? One could also argue
that your method decreases loss and increases discoverability (as you'll
probably be less prone to misplacing your phone and if you do, you'll notice
it more quickly)

~~~
gumby
The same reason random websites have stupid password policies I suppose.

It does prevent her from getting my card back when I leave...but clearly as
they can be disabled that doesn't matter.

------
a9175
It is really a big thing. Get a home appliance be smart with a only tap. Ntag
I2C talks to mcu(home appliances), iPhone becomes the brain. cheapest and
intuitive solution to build a smart appliance.LoL

------
huangc10
Been waiting a few years for this. I wanted to start something back in 2013
which detects NFC tags for ID but had to introduce QR scanning to get around
the iOS issue.

